# ANGELN IN MV: 544 Schwarzangler ertappt



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*ANGELN IN MV: 
544 Schwarzangler ertappt​*







Die Fischereiaufsicht in MeckPomm hat im vergangenen Jahr 544 Schwarzangler erwischt. Bei knapp 18 000 Kontrollen wurden 1530 Anzeigen wegen der Verletzung fischereirechtlicher Vorschriften geschrieben, es wurden 544 "Schwarzangler" erwischt.

Interessant die Begründung, warum es dieses Jahr deutlich weniger Schwarzangler waren, als im Jahr zuvor (2015) mit 775:
_Ein Grund für die geringere Zahl im vergangenen Jahr waren seltenere Kontrollen, wie Landesamt-Sprecherin Antje Krüger sagte. Diese seien darauf zurückzuführen, dass die Bissergebnisse 2016 deutlich schlechter waren und damit die Zahl der Angler zurückging._
---------------------------------------------​

Hoffen wir, dass nun nicht die Regierung in MeckPomm auf den Gedanken kommt, wenn man Angeln komplett verbieten würde, hätte man noch weniger Schwarzangler...

Zutrauen tue ich der Politik inzwischen (fast) alles, wenns gegen Angler geht....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. April 2017)

*AW: ANGELN IN MV: 544 Schwarzangler ertappt*

Die Bissergebnisse waren 2016 schlechter für reguläre  Angler, weil eben wegen der geringeren Kontrollen mehr Schwarzfischer alles leergeangelt haben ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: ANGELN IN MV: 544 Schwarzangler ertappt*

*Argument FÜR Nachtangelverbot in B-W*, vom Verband damals eingebracht und von der  regierenden CDU damals (bis heute geistert das Argument noch durch Diskussionen, siehe angelpolitischer Fischereitag Linkenheim) übernommen:
*Sie hätten niemand, der nachts kontrollieren könne/wolle*....

Dass das ne Einladung für Schwarzangler war, haben diese Helden des Intellekts, glaube ich, bis heute nicht begriffen ;-)))

Dass das auch in M-V ne Einladung sein könnte zum Schwarzangeln, ist denen wahrscheinlich auch nicht klar ;-))


----------



## n3os (25. April 2017)

*AW: ANGELN IN MV: 544 Schwarzangler ertappt*

Ohne Polizeieskorte würden mich auch keine 10 Pferde dazu bringen, nachts Schwarzangler zu kontrollieren. Schau dir das Gesocks doch teilweise mal an, da reicht es auch nicht wenn die Kontrolleure zu zweit unterwegs sind und die Polizei hat in Zeiten wie heute glaube ich andere Sorgen als Schwarzangler.


----------



## vonda1909 (25. April 2017)

*AW: ANGELN IN MV: 544 Schwarzangler ertappt*

Und ich dachte Schwarzangler brechen Geld in die Kassen .


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: ANGELN IN MV: 544 Schwarzangler ertappt*

ne, die "Schwarzangler" bringen keine Kohle...

Die regulären Angler mit Fischereischein, Tourischein, Erlaubnisschein etc. bringen die Kohle...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: ANGELN IN MV: 544 Schwarzangler ertappt*



n3os schrieb:


> Ohne Polizeieskorte würden mich auch keine 10 Pferde dazu bringen, nachts Schwarzangler zu kontrollieren.


Schwarzangeln/Fischwilderei etc. ist eigentlich auch Aufgabe der Polizei..

Klar, dass Verbände und Vereine aus Eigeninteresse mithelfen. 

Man sollte da aber immer Absprache mit Polizei haben, dass die auch kommen, wenn man die um Hilfe bittet.

Man kann ja auch einfach jeden verdächtigen Angler bei der Polizei melden, so dass sie zumindest tätig werden müssen mit Schriftkram, wen sie schon nix tun um zu helfen.

Dann überlegen sie sich vielleicht, ob sie dann den ihnen helfenden Fischereiaufsehern der Vereine/Verbände nicht lieber doch freiwillig helfen, wen die drum bitten..

Öffentlich seitens Verbänden/Vereinen kund zu tun ,man wolle bzw. könne nicht zu jeder Zeit an jedem Ort kontrollieren, lädt dennoch gerade zum Schwarzangeln nachdrücklich ein.


----------



## schomi (25. April 2017)

*AW: ANGELN IN MV: 544 Schwarzangler ertappt*

Alle Angler bringen Kohle:
Maden, Würmer, Kunstköder, Ruten, Rollen, Schnur........


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. April 2017)

*AW: ANGELN IN MV: 544 Schwarzangler ertappt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai
> 
> * ANGELN IN MV:
> 544 Schwarzangler ertappt​*
> ...


----------



## pennfanatic (25. April 2017)

*AW: ANGELN IN MV: 544 Schwarzangler ertappt*

Habe es am Rhein erlebt.
Bei manchen schwarzanglern wäre der Einsatz des sek sinnvoll.


----------



## PAFischer (25. April 2017)

*AW: ANGELN IN MV: 544 Schwarzangler ertappt*

Mir standen jetzt vor lachen doch glatt die Tränen in den Augen.

Die Argumentationskette ist doch in sich schlüssig.

Weniger Verkehrskontrollen -> weniger Führerscheinsünder -> weniger Arbeit -> bessere Welt -> schön selbst verarscht und alle anderen Betroffenen mit.

Der deutsche Amtsmichel in Reinform. #q  Vorauseilender Gehorsam, verschlimmbessern, vertuschen, verstecken. 

Was ich nicht sehe ist nie passiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: ANGELN IN MV: 544 Schwarzangler ertappt*

Auch dazu passend :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327172


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. April 2017)

*AW: ANGELN IN MV: 544 Schwarzangler ertappt*

Man sollte da aber immer Absprache mit Polizei haben, dass die auch kommen, wenn man die um Hilfe bittet.

da gibt es in berlin ein zauberwort und es dauert nur 5 min .und die polizei ist da....nur nicht am1. mai......:q


----------



## pennfanatic (25. April 2017)

*AW: ANGELN IN MV: 544 Schwarzangler ertappt*

Und verräts du uns das zauberwort?


----------



## fishhawk (25. April 2017)

*AW: ANGELN IN MV: 544 Schwarzangler ertappt*

Hallo,

hat ja niemand behaupet, dass es weniger Schwarzangler gab. Nur weniger ertappte.



> Weniger Verkehrskontrollen -> weniger Führerscheinsünder -> weniger Arbeit -> bessere Welt



Hauptsache die Statisiken stimmen und die meisten Jouranlisten hinterfragen ja die Zahlen kaum.

Wäre auch interssant, ob von den 544 Erwischten auch welche rechtskräftig verurteilt wurden.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (26. April 2017)

*AW: ANGELN IN MV: 544 Schwarzangler ertappt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai
> 
> *ANGELN IN MV:
> 544 Schwarzangler ertappt​*
> ...






Hallo Thomas, 
der Text kann auch dahingehend verstanden werden, dass nicht die Anzahl der Kontrollen, d.h. Kontrollgänge reduziert wurde, sondern dass die Kontrolleure einfach viel weniger Angler und Schwarzangler angetroffen haben. Quasi keine Sau am Wasser. Dann gibt es natürlich generell weniger Kontrollmöglichkeiten. 

Diese Deutung finde ich auch zum Kontext passender. 

Waren es 2015 zahlenmäßig weniger Kontrollen? 
War das Verhältnis von Aufwand und Ergebnis vorher besser oder schlechter?

LG Carsten


----------



## n3os (27. April 2017)

*AW: ANGELN IN MV: 544 Schwarzangler ertappt*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Habe es am Rhein erlebt.
> Bei manchen schwarzanglern wäre der Einsatz des sek sinnvoll.



Traurig aber leider nicht weit von der Wahrheit entfernt :#2:


----------

